# Toilet problems



## mdavis5855 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi. Do you have any suggestions for us. The toilet flap quit working last weekend. I think that I have to pull the toilet since the workings (pedels) are at the bottom. Is it better to fix the old one or replace it with a new one? I want it to be dependable. Has anyone fixed one and installed one? What am I in for.
   Mike and Sue


----------



## rjann (Nov 28, 2007)

RE: Toilet problems

Have to admit that I have installed four toilets in four different rv's. One was my fault because I let it freeze. The others started leaking for various reasons. It's easy to do. 

Repairs generally are not to be considered for two reasons. I really don't want to mess with the dirty underside of the toilet. Most toilets aren't made to be repaired. 

You can buy a perfectly adequate toilet for about $150, and it comes with everything you need to install it. You just need to be careful to buy the correct toilet. Two important considerations: Does your toilet mount to the floor with four bolts or two? Do you need a short toilet or a standard height?

Some people like the expensive porcelain toilets. I personally prefer the lighter weight plastic toilets. Either way, it's a piece of cake to replace your toilet.

Bob


----------



## Kirk (Nov 28, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

You don't say what make or model toilet you have but most of the major brands do have parts available. If it were me I would get a rebuild kit. It probably needs a new spring but I would also replace all of the seals at the same time. and you will need to remove the toilet to do so you you would also be wise to get a new seal for the bottom where it seats to the floor.


----------



## mdavis5855 (Nov 28, 2007)

RE: Toilet problems

Thank you all. After consideration the two bolt toilet i think will get replaced. I hope that when i undo the bolts they do not fall thru the floor. We have an itasca 29' rig. The toilet sits on a pedestal in the bathroom. Will let you know how it goes.
  Mike and Sue.


----------



## mdavis5855 (Dec 3, 2007)

RE: Toilet problems

Well we did it. It wasn't so bad to get it out. But the new one was longer than the old one. So the water connection was more difficult. I realy needed to elongate the old hole and position the old water supply back further.  Since the rig was in storage I did not have the use of the goodies at home. My wife held up the new one at an aggle so I could connect the water supply. That worked!. Then is was a snap to do the rest. I did not expect to pay more than $200, but we did, to match the new toilet to the old one. It was much like replacing the toilet in the bathroom in our home. Well all is working well. No leaks whoooooo...
  Mike and Sue.


----------



## brodavid (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

Good job, cograts,

msjackie


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

RE: Toilet problems

way to go mdavis,, now u can come work for me .. just kidding ,, but i'm glad u did it u'r self ,, now that u did that ,, u should not be afraid of doing anything else on ur RV ,, if u tackled the 2 bolt toilet ,, then u'r ready for more rv repairs ,, and think of it this way ,,,, the labor was free     :laugh:  

hey brodave how u be doing ,, i know this off subject ,, but just had to ask      :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 3, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

Ok to get off the subject 730 since Mike and Sue got the problem fixed.  Way to go Mike and Sue.  Sure helps when you can do it yourself. Watch 730 or he will be having you do his "dirty work", no pun intended, for him. Great to see Bro David is better. The Boss must be taking good care of him


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

yea right Nash ,, i should have been a plumber       :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:

yea u go Bravodave,, i want to see u @ Grandviews open house      :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 4, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

Rod, them plumbers sure make the bucks but, my britches wont drop far enough in the rear when I bend over so I can't be one. :laugh:  :laugh: Just kidding if there are any plumbers here.  You guys are great. I can fix a leak in one room and it causes another on the other end of the house    Sure not my calling


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :clown:


----------



## msjackie (Dec 4, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

Hey everyone, I have taken over for a little while, Brodavid had a rough day and is now asleep. He is doing better and will probaly talk with you tomorrow.

love to all and God Bless,

msjackie(thboss)


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

msjakie ,, welcome to the forum  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  
JK with u i know u be brodaves boss ,,, hope eveything is going ok ,,,
Bty ,, buy dave a nentendo Wii ,, the wife got us one ,, and boy my right arm is killing me ,,, this setup makes u move and not just sit still ,, i have been doing a fishing tournoment ,, man what a work out ,, sorry but had to post about that ,, 
Can i file it on my workmans comp :question:  :question:     :laugh:  :laugh: 
Take care

Bty Nash ,, i too have prob with the ,, low pants thingy ,, i wear a 29" waist pants and in slimfit ,,, so u know that i won't have the crack thingy on me ,,, 
I have been working out in the last few weeks ,, and man am i outta shape ,,,
I need to go on that bowflex commercial ,, and say i'm 42 and i'm in the worst shape of my life ,,, damn i gained 4 lbs ,, went form 140 to 144 ,,,, 
but little farm work this year ,, yea that's it    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

Rod, Bet your 6ft 6 tall   :laugh:  :laugh: 

Msjakie, hope BroDavid is better today


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

u'r close 6' 1" .. i bet u use to work in the carnaval,, huh  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

naa, tried it once but they fired me because I let all the kids ride free


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

yea and i bet u knocked out the hole in the fence so they could get in also ,, huh :question:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

There you go bringing back memories.  Man, those were the days slipping in the ball games on friday night or the movie theater on Sat night.  Wow, drive in movie for one admission and a trunk full of buddies :laugh:  Guess what i did repair our house toilet today.  Replaced the flapper in it.  Can I get my plummers license now   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

yep ,, but i hope u had the tool belt thingy on ,, cause if not u'r going against union practices  :laugh:  and hope u used a hammer also ,, cause u know how those valves don't like to seat untill u give them a good  whack ,, ck out the plumber's union book page 14 paragraph 6 ,, it states all toilet repairs must have a least one hammer strike to fullfill the companies warranty  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:

And bty .. are u stalking me ???? everytime i look at a post i wrote ,, i see u there  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  JK  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
This is fun ... i think  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

Boy, is it good to be back, Did you miss me, by the way good job keeping Tex and 730 out of trouble. JK

brodavid


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

hey brodave good to see u back ,, and no i'm always in trouble on here ,, but i bet msjackie is keeping u straight  :laugh:  :laugh: 

hey bty ,, she just logged on ,,, but i didn't tell u that  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

yeah she wanted her own , so I did what any smart husband would do , I said yes dear,


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: Toilet problems

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

